# holiday



## blues (May 15, 2009)

hi can anyone help we are going to el pinillo in benalmadena can anyone let me know what it is like and is it very family friendly thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

blues said:


> hi can anyone help we are going to el pinillo in benalmadena can anyone let me know what it is like and is it very family friendly thanks



I can only find el pinillo in Torremolinos, but dont panick that simply means I´m stupid!!! I wonder if its near where Shawn is going to and is it around about the same time. We can all meet up???

jo xx


----------

